
Hacking Printers Advisory ⅙:PostScript printers vulnerable to print job capture - e12e
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2017/Jan/89
======
nine_k
«By redefining the `showpage' operator which is contained in every PostScript
document to print the current page, an attacker can hook in there and execute
her our own PostScript code. Long term redefinition (until the device is
restarted) is possible by prepending the `startjob'/`exitserver' operators.»

Then all bets are off, any print job can be captured, altered, stored, denied,
etc.

